# Shelby fluted fenders



## Night cruiser (Dec 3, 2017)

wtb - I know Its a long shot , but figured if there out there it would be here on the cabe .Trying to build a Hiawatha Arrow -  fluted fenders
Also looking for aluminum Arrow Chain guard & Rack .
Thx for Reading Night cruiser,


----------



## Night cruiser (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Night cruiser (Dec 3, 2017)

Fluted fenders like pic above .


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 3, 2017)

Tall order. If my memory serves me well, the last aluminum rack/chain guard set was sold for $3K. Good luck with your search.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 4, 2017)

Maybe Scott still has these.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-fluted-fenders.117172/


----------



## Night cruiser (Dec 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Maybe Scott still has these.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-fluted-fenders.117172/



Thx , I was super excited about these a while back but found out -there for a older Bike . .that wouldn't be correct for my Build . The edge's  are diffrent . Thx Again Chad


----------



## Night cruiser (Dec 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Maybe Scott still has these.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-fluted-fenders.117172/



Maybe I could cut them to look the same . I just wouldn't fell comfortable do it my self anybody have these skills ?


----------



## Night cruiser (Feb 25, 2018)

Night cruiser said:


> wtb - I know Its a long shot , but figured if there out there it would be here on the cabe .Trying to build a Hiawatha Arrow -  fluted fenders
> Also looking for aluminum Arrow Chain guard & Rack .
> Thx for Reading Night cruiser,[/QUOTE
> 
> Still looking -


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2018)

There is some crazy stuff out there in Shelbyland but I don't think I've ever seen an original Arrow equipped like that. Generally the Arrow was a plainer model than the Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> There is some crazy stuff out there in Shelbyland but I don't think I've ever seen an original Arrow equipped like that. Generally the Arrow was a plainer model than the Speedline. V/r Shawn



Here we go again ..... dont have the photo but I owned an original arrow with black fluted fenders curved braces these chrome fenders u dont need to cut the edges but i beleave tgey they are either 37 peanut tank with straight braces or a deluxe 40-41 airflow with straight braces more than likely based from the reflector like a shelby safety bike i have had both as well as u could use these as and build a 40-41. I believe the speedline and airflow bikes are in the literature book I sold John Atkinson who i got from Kim Heuberger 25 years ago as the Shelby Airflow was the theme bike of my museum. Guys use peanut tank chrome fluted fenders by plugging the hole with rivets and redrilling for curved braces. Not as good as welding holes closed and rechroming however this pair the reflector indenture and hole limit the build to a 40-41 Hiawatha which to my knowledge there has never been literature of any year or model Arrow found ..... i contacted several catalog archivees and searched over the country for Gambles dept store adds catalogs etc. I had shelby literature from 35-36 thru 41-42. A few shots of speedline airflow 39 arrow and 40-41. Ethan Bingal has my deluxe fluted fender bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2018)

I wasn't declaring anything definitively and actually prefaced my post with "There is some crazy stuff...". I have a few Shelbys myself and have done what research I could with the limited information available. V/r Shawn


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I wasn't declaring anything definitively and actually prefaced my post with "There is some crazy stuff...". I have a few Shelbys myself and have done what research I could with the limited information available. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 761487 View attachment 761488



Very nice group of bikes i like the snake belly tires i had original literature from Pherris tire co showing the early Shelby Ohio  made tires on a speedline .... by what i meant here we go again by opening my mouth i am sure someone will take it that u have to build the bikes as quote to spec .... i firmly believe that like wooden boats a manufacturer would use what was available on that day using up the last stock with the next stock so you could end up with all kinds of crazy combos .... i think when ur restoring a bike you can buikd it how you want ..... I had a Paris texascrocket with fluted fenders mesh chain guard autocycle deluxe seiss lights lobdell horz seat airflow bars Ea pancake horn Peasons tear drop pedals and a shelby safety bike basket carrier with a delta battery tube people used to whisper what a waste of parts .... i still got $10k for bike when i was bored with the hobby what happened to it i dont know but my bet is it got parted put it was the craziest bike but it looked coordinated not thrown together and was fun building ..... as Blindfaith sang “Do what you like”


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 28, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> Very nice group of bikes i like the snake belly tires i had original literature from Pherris tire co showing the early Shelby Ohio  made tires on a speedline .... by what i meant here we go again by opening my mouth i am sure someone will take it that u have to build the bikes as quote to spec .... i firmly believe that like wooden boats a manufacturer would use what was available on that day using up the last stock with the next stock so you could end up with all kinds of crazy combos .... i think when ur restoring a bike you can buikd it how you want ..... I had a Paris texascrocket with fluted fenders mesh chain guard autocycle deluxe seiss lights lobdell horz seat airflow bars Ea pancake horn Peasons tear drop pedals and a shelby safety bike basket carrier with a delta battery tube people used to whisper what a waste of parts .... i still got $10k for bike when i was bored with the hobby what happened to it i dont know but my bet is it got parted put it was the craziest bike but it looked coordinated not thrown together and was fun building ..... as Blindfaith sang “Do what you like”




Exactly why I try to stay out of discussions that people say this absolutely has to be on this Shelby or that Shelby.  I have had many discussions over the years with former Shelby Bicycle factory employees that have educated me on exactly how the bikes were produced.  Nothing was definitive on these bikes.  If they ran out of parts, they went to the next parts bin and started using parts from another model.  If they found old parts laying around from years past, they go used up on the next run of bikes.  They tried to stay within the model "requirements", as much as possible, but they kept production going with what they had. 
I worked with Kim Heuberger for many years collecting literature and trying to pin down certain models, but every time we would think a bike had to be one way or another, we would run across one that was absolutely original that had different parts on it.  The same goes for serial number identification.  There is no way to be absolute on a Shelby bikes year by using the serial number.  Many of the numbers make sense, but many do not.  It's just the way Shelby worked.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## removed (Apr 10, 2018)

blasterracing said:


> Exactly why I try to stay out of discussions that people say this absolutely has to be on this Shelby or that Shelby.  I have had many discussions over the years with former Shelby Bicycle factory employees that have educated me on exactly how the bikes were produced.  Nothing was definitive on these bikes.  If they ran out of parts, they went to the next parts bin and started using parts from another model.  If they found old parts laying around from years past, they go used up on the next run of bikes.  They tried to stay within the model "requirements", as much as possible, but they kept production going with what they had.
> I worked with Kim Heuberger for many years collecting literature and trying to pin down certain models, but every time we would think a bike had to be one way or another, we would run across one that was absolutely original that had different parts on it.  The same goes for serial number identification.  There is no way to be absolute on a Shelby bikes year by using the serial number.  Many of the numbers make sense, but many do not.  It's just the way Shelby worked.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer



Aerocycles had lobdell horizontal saddles and airflow had chrome rimmed troxels


----------



## oskisan (Apr 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I wasn't declaring anything definitively and actually prefaced my post with "There is some crazy stuff...". I have a few Shelbys myself and have done what research I could with the limited information available. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 761487 View attachment 761488



Holly Crap Shawn.... Nice Shelby Collection man!


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

.


----------



## oskisan (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> They aren't all shawns



I thought the ones on the deck were...


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

.


----------



## oskisan (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> What deck


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

oskisan said:


> View attachment 786423
> 
> View attachment 786424



Ahhh that post I can't see voluntarily


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 11, 2018)

Best of luck...

Shelby, as others, would also specifically make models specific to the retailers needs outside of any catalogues...case in point, these 2 1941 models sold right here in Richmond, VA at Rowlett's Sporting Goods (badged a Fox).

Chris


----------



## Night cruiser (Apr 16, 2018)

Still looking .


----------



## oskisan (Apr 25, 2018)

How much are a set of chromed fluted fenders (if you can find a pair)?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)

oskisan said:


> How much are a set of chromed fluted fenders (if you can find a pair)?


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 25, 2018)

Night Cruiser free bump!

Help him out guys and gals he's new here but one of us, and not messin' around!

N


----------

